# Navajo Churro Lamb - Should I?



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 21, 2010)

Very tempting little face... 
http://wilmington.craigslist.org/grd/1562896049.html


----------



## foxywench (Jan 21, 2010)

very cute...
id say yes...
but im also terrible at saying no to baby critters lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you mind bottle feeding? He is adorable.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 21, 2010)

Gasp!!!  Do you spin?  I've been researching fleece, and that is the breed with amazingly long fibers, apparently!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 22, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Gasp!!!  Do you spin?  I've been researching fleece, and that is the breed with amazingly long fibers, apparently!


No, but I thought it would be worth a shot. I'm going to call today and get some more information on the little fellow.

I've bottle fed a kid before, but not a lamb. Are their nutriential needs about the same? I've noticed that there is a lamb formula, but I know that it's not as good as "real" milk. I'll have a goat doe kid soon. I don't know if she would accept the lamb or not. Hmmm... I'll have to think about it.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I got up with the lady today and he's already gone. Oh well! I'll have my own kids soon.


----------

